# My watercolor paintings



## kittenfish

VeeDubs's rosetail Ryu:










Tree's plakat Kelp:










A quicker painting of a blue crowntail:










Thanks to both users for allowing me to repaint their photos.

I have more fish paintings on my instagram, as well as a bunch of dumb rat photos: https://www.instagram.com/meowshl/
(Is linking to instagram allowed? I can't find the rules with the format change...)


----------



## JennyGee

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## themamaj

Oh wow!!! Those are incredible!


----------



## frenziedsilence

stunning!!!!! <3


----------



## themamaj

How much do you charge for a painting?


----------



## NightStars

Amazing!


----------



## Amberjp

I too will ask how much do you charge? I would love to get a painting done of my betta in the future


----------



## JaydeDancer

I also want to know lol. I have a really cute picture of my late beta curled up in his lily pad that I would love to have turned into a water color painting.


----------



## NiceCrocs

WOOOW those are stunning!


----------

